# The Spider Faery's  (previously known as cyanocean's) Picture Thread



## The Spider Faery (Jan 11, 2012)

These photos are w-i-d-e, so you might want to _scroll over to the right _to see the full image.

Cyriocosmus perezmilesi #1 Subadult female
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sometimes she thinks she's arboreal
	

		
			
		

		
	




Cyriocosmus perezmilesi #2 Spiderling female
	

		
			
		

		
	




Xenesthis immanis 0.0.1 (because I haven't had a molt to sex since I've had it)
	

		
			
		

		
	




Terrarium


----------



## matt82 (Jan 11, 2012)

I'll have to keep at least one X. immanis at some point, beautiful T.  Nice habitat for it there too.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 11, 2012)

Thrixopelma ockerti 0.1.0 (My latest addition and new :love






Chromatopelma cyanoepubescens sling 0.0.1 
Probably the most fun to take pics of

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 11, 2012)

matt82 said:


> I'll have to keep at least one X. immanis at some point, beautiful T.  Nice habitat for it there too.


Thanks.  She has a hide, but she spends alot of time out in the open.  I highly recommend this species.  It was originally $200 at my petshop, but I talked down my purchase to $100.   I still haven't had a molt to sex it yet, though, both sexes of this species are quite the lookers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice pics and spiders.  I quite like your enclosures as well.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for looking, Shell.  Glad you like them.  I just got this new camera, so I'm stoked I can finally take nice pictures.  With my old camera, I had no ability to zoom in close without it going blurry, but this camera is crisp and clear, so it's like a new toy to me.


----------



## Shell (Jan 12, 2012)

cyanocean said:


> Thanks for looking, Shell.  Glad you like them.  I just got this new camera, so I'm stoked I can finally take nice pictures.  With my old camera, I had no ability to zoom in close without it going blurry, but this camera is crisp and clear, so it's like a new toy to me.


New cameras are always fun! I'm due for one as well. My phone takes better pics than my camera does, and on top of that, the camera has been MIA since I moved in the summer, so yeah I need a new toy as well.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 14, 2012)

Tapinauchenius gigas female


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 20, 2012)

1.25" Brachypelma albopilosum sling  (It's showing the prettiest tan-gold colour at this stage of growth)







A very, very tame and mellow baby!


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 22, 2012)

Now here's another B. albopilosum sling from the same sac and the same size (1.25"), but this one's a different colour. It's got more of an orangey carapace and grey body.  Chowing down on a cricket.


----------



## EbonyKatana1664 (Jan 24, 2012)

Cool, I have Chromatopelmas too!


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 24, 2012)

EbonyKatana1664:  What's great about Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens is that they are colourful right from the time they're a sling...and then they go through changes, as they grow, where they lose their tiger rump patterns, but look just as equally nice as adults!


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 26, 2012)

A few pics back, I posted my female Tapinauchenius gigas #1...and this is my second female T. gigas.


----------



## opticle (Jan 27, 2012)

keep expanding that collection...good looking T's man!


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey opticle, thanks.  And yes, I will keep expanding.  I actually have 5 other slings that I just haven't photographed yet, and I'm getting another new sling next week. :wink:


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 30, 2012)

Another one of my T. ockerti "hiding".




Avicularia sp. Peru purple 0.0.1 

Big booty shake




And some others of this super friendly and docile sling





And lastly, it must be night-time, because I don't see this elusive one very often...I'm getting excited as it's emerging from its hideaway...


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 30, 2012)

It's my Selenocosmia dichromata out to explore! :biggrin:









(By the way, can someone confirm that it _is_ actually an S. dichromata?  I bought it as a sling at a petshop)


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thats exactly what it is!  Congrats, thats a great species and seems to be really hard to find.  What a beauty


----------



## BCscorp (Jan 30, 2012)

Cool spiders and nice pics!


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 31, 2012)

Sweet, thanks!  I suspected it looked alot like what it was labelled as, but you can never be sure with petshops.  There were actually two slings at the petshop..I bought one, and Jon3800 asked if he could pay for the other one and I shipped it to him. :biggrin:  Now I get to look forward to its adult attitude to set in cuz it's still only about 2 inches or so. :giggle:


----------



## The Spider Faery (Feb 5, 2012)

One more of my S. dichromata and a couple others of my Avicularia sp. Peru purple sling


----------



## The Spider Faery (Feb 25, 2012)

My little ephebopus cyanognathus sling.  It's since had a couple of hearty meals and plumped up.  



I like how the green abdomen camouflages perfectly with the leaf in this second pic.



And introducing my newest true spider:  Viridasius sp. Madagascar.  I've wanted one of these for a while!  It didn't disappoint when I saw it for the first time opening the package.


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 25, 2012)

Very cool!  Good lookin' true, what kinda leg span does it have?


----------



## The Spider Faery (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks.  I bought it as 2 inches (got it a couple days ago).  So it's still not full grown, and I believe it gets to 4 inches.


----------



## paassatt (Feb 25, 2012)

Can I ask where you got the Viridasius?


----------



## The Spider Faery (Feb 25, 2012)

I got it from arachnophiliacs.com.  I would have went for a multiples deal if I could afford it.  It's a really nice looking species.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Mar 1, 2012)

A couple more of my Viridasius sp. Madagascar

Outstretched legspan




Enclosure




And a T. gigas female chillin, just to a pop of colour to the mix. :biggrin:


----------



## The Spider Faery (Mar 10, 2012)

A lovely little G. rosea (red colour form) sling.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Mar 16, 2012)

Some young ones:

0.0.1 Avicularia minatrix




0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jul 1, 2012)

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jul 30, 2012)

Madagascan Giant Black & White Fishing Spider
(Viridasius sp. Madagascar) with a cricket.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Oct 6, 2012)

My Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens is transitioning from sling colours into an adult


----------



## The Spider Faery (Mar 31, 2013)

Xenesthis immanis update







New enclosure


----------



## The Spider Faery (Apr 1, 2013)

These little cuties are going to new owners

Brachypelma albopilosum #1


----------



## The Spider Faery (Apr 1, 2013)

Brachypelma albopilosum #2


----------

